# Karma bites



## Brian121804 (May 23, 2018)

1st musky of the season, only ~30", but beats a skunk.
My brother was in town last week so I took him out to Webster Lake, IN for a couple days.

On the last day as we just got settled on our 1st spot, a woman asks us to rescue her deck chair,
which had been blown into the lake in the previous nights storm. 

I grudgingly motored over & got it back on her dock, she jokingly says that should be some good karma for us.

A few minutes later, "get the net!".


----------



## LDUBS (May 24, 2018)

I would take good karma any way I can get it. Funny story. Thanks for sharing. Haha


----------



## handyandy (May 24, 2018)

ha nice report, I make my way up to that area of indiana once and while wifes parents live near plymouth. Haven't fished webster at all though.


----------



## LDUBS (May 24, 2018)

If you plan on going, make sure you bring a lawn chair!


----------

